# Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

Hallo Boardies !

Ich denke ich bin hier im richtigen Thread & wollte daher mal auf eine Auktion hinweisen !
Kennt jemand eventuell diesen Rutenbauer oder hat Infos zu diesem ???
Wäre über Hinweise sehr verbunden ! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7180108514

mfg
basti


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Dieser Hersteller soll aus Leipzig sein. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## brandungsteufel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Auch im Netz scheint es dazu garnichts zu geben.

Weder zu Tuckuk oder Kuckuk.

Vielleicht war es ja nur ein Hobby und er hat die Ruten nur für sich gebaut.

MFG

Zusatz: Habe folgenden alten Beitrag gefunden http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/topic/21174.html


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Liebe Leute nich solche Mutmaßungen!
Habe hier neben mir eine Gespließte Spinnrute Kuckuk Modell Forelle von 1957 stehen und die hat mir der Altmeister Kuckuk selber im Dezember 1998 mit Tränen der Wiedersehensfreude in den Augen überarbeitet. Der alte Herr wohnt hoffentlich noch in Großkorbetha bei Merseburg!

Viele liebe Grüße an Ihn, wenn irgendwer Ihn kennt!!!!


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Ups, sorry Dorschi...naja, soooooooooooo weit ist das ja nu nicht von Leipzig entfernt ;->

Gruß


----------



## brandungsteufel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Zumindenst hat er sie nicht in grossen Stückzahlen Hergestellt.

Es gibt ja leider so gut wie keine Informationen über die Rute und den alten Herrn.

MFG


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

mein Klicktel finder 3 Kuckuks in Großkorbetha, weiß aber nicht, welcher. Versuch Dich durch, bist doch ein netter!


----------



## Murphy88 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Die Firma Kuckuk (weiß nicht genau, ob so richtig geschrieben) hatte ihren Sitz wie Dorschi schon sagte, bei mir um die Ecke. Dies war eine 1 Mann - Firma, welche fast ausschließlich Ruten baute. Diese waren sehr begehrt, da von überdurchschnittlicher Qualität - und somit unter normalen Umständen kaum zu bekommen.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es den "alten" Herrn Kuckuk nicht mehr. Er hat wohl einen Sohn, der irgendwie noch in der Branche tätig ist, jedoch wohl keine Ruten mehr baut.

Somit haben solche Angebote Seltenheitswert - für Sammler sicher etwas besonderes, zum alltäglichen Gebrauch gibt es bei den heutigen Materialien sicherlich besseres.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Danke für die vielen Infos Jungs !
Man das AB hats echt in sich 

mfg
basti


----------



## shipper (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Hallo liebe Leut
So habe ich vor einigen Jahren 11 Angelruten mit der Bezeichnung "Kuckuck" im Sperrmüll gefunden. Nachforschungen meinerseits über den Hersteller waren erfolglos. Beachtenswert halte ich die Qualität der Verarbeitung, so sind Ringe und Schieberollenhalter zum Teil mit verschiedenfarbigen Garnen eingebunden. Einige Ruten haben eine Gravur "G.Kuckuck". Auf Grund dessen ist anzunehmen das es sich um eine Manufaktur gehandelt hat. Jahreszahlen, soweit lesbar, 1948  --  1961
Ich wäre erfreut, wenn mehr über den Hersteller zu erfahren wäre.
Gruß shipper


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Tja shipper mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
Einfach mal anrufen oder vorbeifahren und auf dem Rückweg hier bei uns an der Saale reinschauen!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*



			
				shipper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre erfreut, wenn mehr über den Hersteller zu erfahren wäre.



Ich ebenso, also falls noch wer über Infos verfügt  .. 

mfg
basti


----------



## shipper (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Hi Dorschi
Ich habe schon erdenkliche "Kuckuck" in Deutschland angerufen! Alles negativ! Ist ja scheinbar etwas seltenes, somit Rarität und nicht zu verachten. Für mich wäre eigentlich nur der Ursprung ggf Prospekte und ähnliches interssant. Habe somit eine außergewöhnliche Decoration.
Aber vielleicht kommt ja hier durchs Boad etwas raus.
Gruß shipper


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Shipper, bitte nicht die Familien mit dem Nachnamen KUCKU*C*K belästigen 
Du solltest Ausschau nach dem Familiennamen *KUCKUK* halten. Ohne das 2te C am Namensende.

mfg
basti


----------



## Sveni90 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Für damalige zeiten waren die teile richtig high tech.Und mein vater hat auch noch ruten von kuckuk die sind richtig robust die bekommst du so schnell nicht kaputt.


----------



## shipper (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

*KUCKUK*

Oh da waren die Finger doch irgentwie...... ja logisch *KUCKUK*
Gruß shipper


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Wenn es stimmt was hier steht und der Mann solche Raritäten gebaut hat dürfte er sich im Grabe umdrehen wenn er lesen würde dass eines seiner guten Stücke für einen € verkauft wird. Wenn ich bei Ebay währe würde ich glaube ich mitbieten. Nur so als Köderfischstippe und Sammlerstück. Habe hier bei mir zu hause noch eine alte harte fliegenrute aus bambus mit einer alten Fliegenrolle drann. Sie wird aber bei mir nicht eingesetzt da ich kein Fliegenfischer bin. Habe sie geschenkt bekommen und sie soll mal einem echten Profi gehört haben. Leider ist auch keine Fliegenschnur drauf sondern nur monofile. Der oberste Ring ist leider schon kaputt. Weiß einer wie ich die am besten gebrauchen kann? Aber ich denke die ist so schlecht dass man die nur noch wegwerfen kann. So ein Staubfänger. War auch in einer Stofftasche drinne.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es stimmt was hier steht und der Mann solche Raritäten gebaut hat dürfte er sich im Grabe umdrehen wenn er lesen würde dass eines seiner guten Stücke für einen € verkauft wird.



Hy Karpfenchamp !

Schau mal, der 1 € wird ja vermutlich noch etwas wachsen 
Ausserdem, was soll man denn mit solch einer Rute, wenn man sie weder zum Sammeln benötigt, noch damit Fischen geht, was glaube ich der größere Frevel wäre ?
Hier hat jemand die Möglichkeit seine Kollektion zu vervollständigen, bzw. ein altes Stück aus seiner Kindheit o.ä. wiederzuerwerben.

Anstatt das gute Stück einfach in eine Garagenecke zu stellen, bzw. im Wohnzimmer an die Wand zu "nageln", denke ich, ist es der beste Weg so.

basti


----------



## silverpug (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Ey Leute macht ma halblang! Den gibts noch und zwar Fischerei -und Jagdgeräte Kuckuck in Wengelsdorf/Großkrbeda...
Der restauriert noch alte DDR Ruten und verkauft Angelzubehör. Ist noch Familienbetrieb und in den gelben Seiten zu finden..


----------



## shipper (1. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Hallo silverpug
wo liegt denn Wengelsdorf/Großkrbeda, mein Navi findet es nicht
Gruß shipper


----------



## Dorschi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Bei Merseburg und Weißenfels.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*



			
				silverpug schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leute macht ma halblang! Den gibts noch und zwar Fischerei -und Jagdgeräte Kuckuck in Wengelsdorf/Großkrbeda...
> Der restauriert noch alte DDR Ruten und verkauft Angelzubehör. Ist noch Familienbetrieb und in den gelben Seiten zu finden..



Moin Jemeinde 

Habe herausfinden können, dass es das 1-Mann-Unternehmen zwar noch gibt, aber wie weiter vorne schon jemand sagte, jenes jetzt vom Sohn des eigentlichen "Fabrikateurs" geregelt wird.
Dieser baut zwar auch noch Ruten, jedoch sind & bleiben die DDR-Kuckuks die einzig wahren hochgetitelten & unnachahmlichen !

So zumindest wurde mir aus sicherer Quelle berichtet, einem pensionierten ehemaligen Wettkampfstipper !  |wavey: 

mg
basti


----------



## Rotauge (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Tja, der Anbieter hat die Auktion beendet, ohne Angabe von Gründen.  #d


----------



## Dorschi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Und mit verbessertem Namen wieder eingestellt!Klick  
Ich finde alles!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*

Aber da ist doch gar nix beendet, die läuft doch noch Rotauge !
Du musst da anscheinend noch was im Cache haben, oder so ! 

mfg basti

Hier nochmals für Dich der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7180108514&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuk Wettkampfstippe - Dachbodenfund*



			
				shipper schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo silverpug
> wo liegt denn Wengelsdorf/Großkrbeda, mein Navi findet es nicht
> Gruß shipper



hy Shipper, net dass Du Großkrbeda eingegeben hast, weil das wird es vermutlich wirklich nicht geben 
Versuch stattdessen bitte mal Großkorbeda, falls Du es bis dato noch nicht selber herausgefunden hast  |wavey: 

mfg
basti


----------

